# Outboard vs. lily pads



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a johnson 9.9 and fish in a lake covered up in lily pads. There are plenty of boat trails and channels to get to where I am fishing and don't usually drive more than 10 yards into the pads. If I tilt the motor up high enough it can go through the majority of the pads. As long as the motor is still peeing is there anything to worry about? I don't want to mess up the motor, and just want to double check. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I drive through weeds all the time. Hydrilla is much more of a problem than lily pads. Key to lily pads is speed. Keep trucking until you want to stop. Taking off in lillies is tough and a little luck.

Carry a knife because when they get wrapped up they are hard to remove. Obviously when the motor bogs, clean it.


----------

